
Google Street View Meets Video - Amazing - jawngee
http://demos.immersivemedia.com/
======
Zilioum
Not long and you'll get porn movies shot like this.

------
est
Well since it's on HN, let me ask a question:

Since this kind of panorama video is shot by 4 cam in 4 directions, and
rendered _inside_ a sphere in Flash, so users can drag to different directions
from a single POV.

It's like doing panoramic inversely, is it possible, that we shot it from
_outside_ a sphere, and the user drag the video to see the changing process of
a _single_ 3D object from different aspects?

------
wallflower
Company presentation (evolution of their technology, 22 min, skip to ~8 min)

[http://nvidia.fullviewmedia.com/GPU2009/1001-fairfield-
immer...](http://nvidia.fullviewmedia.com/GPU2009/1001-fairfield-immersive-
media.html)

------
zitterbewegung
Feels like I'm playing myst except things are moving.

~~~
goodside
Myst 4 is played exactly like this, actually. You're surrounded by panoramic
pre-rendered video, and clicking where you want to move to takes you to a new
panorama, analogous with the movement in the original game. (Myst 3 is
similar, but it alternates between panoramas and pre-rendered video without
doing both at the same time.)

------
Keyframe
Since the link is dead - how is this different from QTVR?

------
tdoggette
Autoplaying video. Worse, buffering autoplaying video that I can't reliably
track down by tab.

~~~
antipaganda
Get NoScript.

~~~
gojomo
Or FlashBlock.

But the problem of audio from an unidentified tab suggests a neat feature/add-
on for future tabbed browsers: indicate when a tab is making sound with some
animation in its tab/favicon. (This might be easiest for Chrome with its
process-per-tab model -- which processes are making audio calls?)

